# Headlight



## Floorist (May 20, 2019)

Is there any thing I can remove to make access to the driver's side headlight easier on a 2007 Versa? My hands are too big to fit the way it is.


----------



## 302831 (Nov 17, 2020)

Go pay a mechanic at auto zone pepboys parking lot to do it.,


----------



## Floorist (May 20, 2019)

Don't have any of those here.


----------

